# Hard Candy Recipe



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2011)

*[EDIT] Just found this recipe to be of Paula Dean over at Food network. Although the Cannabis wasnt her idea.  (nor mine)*

First off let me say that this recipe isnt mine, I found it on the internet last week sometime. Second, they're delicious and easy to make! 

*What you'll need:*

1/4 cup Cannabutter. (i used 1/2 cup)
3/4 Cup sugar.
1/2 cup Light Corn Syrup.
i Box (3 oz) Jello. any flavor will do. 

I used orange (3 oz) and lime. (about 3/4 oz) to help with the extra butter added.
first time i used Raspberry and lime and was fantastic!

Also you'll need either 20 lollipop sticks OR candy molds.i use candy molds for all my candy making. Youll also need a Candy Thermometer.

*Directions:*
Butter two candy sheets or your candy molds. On mine, i didnt Pre-butter mine. they pop right out of my candy molds with no problem. 

In a small sauce pan over low heat, stir butter, sugar and corn syrup until the sugar has fully dissolved. Slowly bring to a boil, stirring frequently. 

Put the candy thermometer into the pot (mine clamps on the side) and let boil till the heat reaches 275 degrees. Once it reaches 275, pour in the jello and stir (rapidly) till the jello/sugar mixture is smooth.

Remove from heat and take caution while pouring, as this melted sugar is *HOT HOT HOT and can cause serious injury!*

Use a metal spoon (i used a table spoon) to carefully pour the mixture into the molds, slowly yet in a quick manner. It sets up pretty quickly if youre going too slow. 

after they have cooled to the touch i cover them with powdered sugar (confectioners sugar) so that if they were to start to "sweat", they would'nt stick to one another. 

These are great candies to snack on. Take them to work for that final hour or 2 before getting off, a ball game, or just eat when you get a candy fit. Ill be making more candies (of my own recipe completely) soon and will post as i do. 

* hope you enjoy these little gems as much as i do.*


----------



## Vapor Nation (Oct 19, 2011)

Once I've managed to wrangle up everything that I need here, some hard cannacandies are definitely going to be made by this guy. Thanks for posting dude, I'm stoked! These ranchers are going to be unusually jolly


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah man, I highly recommend it! They taste like a store bought candy with a kick.


----------



## PrincessDenyse (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks so much for this recipe. I'm not gonna make hard candies, but I AM gonna make toffee (because of the 1/2 cup of budder in a 9x9x1" should make the toffee pretty strong). I've been trying to find a top-shelf ounce or so of trim, to make my own potent, nice, tasty cannabutter. Unfortunately all the dispensaries in my area can't seem to keep good, crystal trim in stock; so i had to purchase 3 "sticks" of budder (supposedly top-shelf). Basically, i needed to know whether re-boiling my budder was gonna burn it or something (plus any kind of hard candy, toffee, etc always needs to boil & be measured perfectly). So, thanks for the heads-up w/your recipe! I'll post again once the toffee is done & leave my recipe (if it comes out okay). Stay high!


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Oct 24, 2011)

I reheated mine a few times without burning. I even had an issue with my butter seperating from the mix so I let it harden a bit and re heated the mix and it came out perfectly. People love em and are always buying from me. I feel like a candy man.  my butters potent! Just melted maybe 2 T-spoons on top of some home made waffles and within 15 mins I started feeling it. So much so that half way thru my 3 & 4th waffle I had to put it away. Keep me posted with your baking and such. Better to be high and happy than drunk and stupid.


----------



## MakinProgress (Nov 10, 2011)

About to start making these. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## MakinProgress (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, just finished making these about 15 minutes ago - and the butter separated from the candy when I got up to about 250-260 degrees.

I still ended up pouring the candy into the molds, so we'll see how they work... but I've got a good bit of butter just laying around on my mold now outside the candy.

I saw in the ganja lollipop thread (same recipe) that 3 people had this same issue.

Any idea as to what I'm doing wrong here?

If this doesn't work, I may just stick with baking things using the butter.


----------



## MakinProgress (Nov 10, 2011)

So, the candy is really delicious, but there's almost no high. On my 4th piece tonight and there is barely any high at all. What a waste  I did some reading though, and it seems like it was my fault, not the recipes that the butter separated.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I had a batch that separated too so I poured it and let it slightly harden and cool then re-did the batch and it worked. Don't know voodoo but it worked. And I sell them like crazy.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 2, 2011)

MakinProgress said:


> So, the candy is really delicious, but there's almost no high. On my 4th piece tonight and there is barely any high at all. What a waste  I did some reading though, and it seems like it was my fault, not the recipes that the butter separated.


You should decarb your buds before you make your oil or butter. Then add soy lethigen to boost potency. You can also add soda water to make your candy glow under a black light. Check out *BadKittySmiles* thread https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-8.html


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 2, 2011)

I'll have to try that next time as well. More potency is ALwAYS better


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> I'll have to try that next time as well. More potency is ALwAYS better


 I am going to make a batch of candy tomarrow.


----------



## stickyicky77 (Dec 2, 2011)

bigbillyrocka said:


> *[EDIT] Just found this recipe to be of Paula Dean over at Food network. Although the Cannabis wasnt her idea.  (nor mine)*
> 
> First off let me say that this recipe isnt mine, I found it on the internet last week sometime. Second, they're delicious and easy to make!
> 
> ...


How many candies do you get out of one batch ?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 3, 2011)

Depends what you use as a mold. I use a skull shaped ice cube tray. Made out of silicon and get 8 per tray. Also have little pumpkin shapes. And I get about 24 pieces in a batch


----------



## Albern (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Billy,
Great hard candy recipe and thanks for sharing with everyone.
I have checked the ingredients and found all in stock so will hard candy this weekend and will share my reviews later.


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks buddy, enjoy cuz it's quite tasty


----------



## Loveskunksue (Jul 10, 2013)

Has anyone tried the candy recipe with sugar free jello? Did it turn out?


----------



## mountaingirl2 (Jun 28, 2016)

Just a heads up. I read the recipe from Paul Deen and the recipe above is not the same. The recipe calls for 1/2 stick butter which is only 4tsp .NOT 4TBS. which is only a third of what is suggested here. Also the temperature is supposed to reach 300 which is for hard crack candy not 275. That makes a difference and may be why people have floating butter in their recipe. I used shatter for mine because I wanted to know dosage and for this recipe I used 1.5 grams THC and .5 CBD shatter. This was put in candy molds and filled one full tray of 64 pieces and about 40 pieces of the second tray. I think this will be about 12mg of active ingredient per piece. I do not want them to be so strong that people will get freaked out. You can always suck another piece. That is about a single dose when buying at a dispensary. They are cooling in the fridge. They definitely set up quickly. I did put the pot back on the stove and reheated a minute for the second tray. Hope that helps.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 28, 2016)

stickyicky77 said:


> You should decarb your buds before you make your oil or butter. Then add soy lethigen to boost potency. You can also add soda water to make your candy glow under a black light. Check out *BadKittySmiles* thread https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/412878-badkats-cannapharm-canna-caps-uv-8.html


Don't use lecithin for making chocolate it won't bind


----------



## Amaximus (Jun 29, 2016)

*No.*

A _half stick_ of butter is *4 *(_FOUR_) TBSP. (TABLESPOONS)

A stick of butter even says so on the package. Hell, it has 'cut lines' every 1 TBSP.





mountaingirl2 said:


> Just a heads up. I read the recipe from Paul Deen and the recipe above is not the same. The recipe calls for 1/2 stick butter which is only 4tsp .NOT 4TBS. which is only a third of what is suggested here. Also the temperature is supposed to reach 300 which is for hard crack candy not 275. That makes a difference and may be why people have floating butter in their recipe. I used shatter for mine because I wanted to know dosage and for this recipe I used 1.5 grams THC and .5 CBD shatter. This was put in candy molds and filled one full tray of 64 pieces and about 40 pieces of the second tray. I think this will be about 12mg of active ingredient per piece. I do not want them to be so strong that people will get freaked out. You can always suck another piece. That is about a single dose when buying at a dispensary. They are cooling in the fridge. They definitely set up quickly. I did put the pot back on the stove and reheated a minute for the second tray. Hope that helps.


----------



## prof_X8888 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello, making some candy for the first time for the Snoop Dogg/Wiz concert tomorrow night and just wanna confirm this way works well since I see so many different recipes online. Has anyone had anymore problems with the butter seperating? As I made canabutter using the magical butter machine and ghee butter, I would hate to waste any of it. Also if I added lecithin to the butter already would it be a good idea to add a little more to the candy mixture? Thanks! 

PS. WOULD IT BE BETTER TO ADD THE BUTTER AFTER THE MIXTURE REACHES HARD CRACK


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 29, 2016)

prof_X8888 said:


> Hello, making some candy for the first time for the Snoop Dogg/Wiz concert tomorrow night and just wanna confirm this way works well since I see so many different recipes online. Has anyone had anymore problems with the butter seperating? As I made canabutter using the magical butter machine and ghee butter, I would hate to waste any of it. Also if I added lecithin to the butter already would it be a good idea to add a little more to the candy mixture? Thanks!
> 
> PS. WOULD IT BE BETTER TO ADD THE BUTTER AFTER THE MIXTURE REACHES HARD CRACK


Lecithin don't work for chocolate separates hard candy not sure have yet to make that


----------



## prof_X8888 (Jul 29, 2016)

But this says other wise?
http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/purpose-lecithin-3558.html


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jul 29, 2016)

prof_X8888 said:


> But this says other wise?
> http://healthyeating.sfgate.com/purpose-lecithin-3558.html


Sure does lol got no idea I only know I used it on three occasions making chocolate and failed each time and i make chocolate often i eat it daily ay least 2 or 3 pieces a day without fail. So i make quite a bit and never issues except lecithin


----------



## prof_X8888 (Jul 29, 2016)

Lol ohh ok I got you. I'll let you know how it comes out in the hard candy, I read a different recipe that included lecithin. Did you make candy before? If so what'd you use? Also did you add the mj to it after the hard crack or you cooked it with the mixture?


----------



## Renfro (Jan 4, 2019)

Do you use instant jello or the old school kind?


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Jun 29, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Do you use instant jello or the old school kind?


Sorry it took so long to reply, lol

I now use regular branded jello along with flavorless Gelatin, not sure what instant is? 

My recipes have come a lonnnnng way since the start of this thread  and as such, I'll post those up with pictures- soon. 

I also do some with magic mushy powder as microdoses and they are fantastic! 

I rarely if ever use cannabutter anymore; now it's just decarbbed concentrates which are just overall better, even for cake balls and all other baked goods. 

((Totally forgot about this thread and it brought back some fond memories))


----------



## gr865 (Aug 6, 2019)

I just made some hard candies with two 6.25 oz. bags of Wild Cherry Life Savers, around 1/2 cup water and 11.75 grams of Decarbed Cheese Rosin. I crush the Life Savors and add to a pot with the water, boil to 300 degrees, take the pot off the stove and let the temp drop to 250 degrees and whisk in the Rosin. Pour into the trays. Need to work quick as the candy wants to set up quite quickly, you have time to get it into the trays.
I used mini ice cube trays and it made 250 - 0.33 inch cubes. It works out to about 50 mg/cube. I am doing three in the morning and three just before bedtime.
Right out of the cube, I used Pam spray in the silicone trays, did not make it easy to remove the candies.
 

After being dusted with sugar, citrus acid and cornstarch. After cleanup I have about 8 balls this size and the 250 cubes.
 

Here they are in the container for the freezer.
 

I made gummy's my last batch and I like the hard candies best. The taste of the Rosin is there but not really overpowering. They are tart, sweet but not overly, and have that slight Rosin taste.
I will make them again. I may make them from scratch next time but I will not use cannabutter, don't see how you can keep them for seperating. I will do it like this only add a flavoring, thinking Rootbeer my help with the Rosin taste.


----------



## smokingnana (Aug 16, 2019)

I just made these candies & doubled the batch, for flavoring I used strawberry & banana jello and omg they are good. as for the separation guys, I use 2 tsp of soya lecithin, and you stir your ass off till there is no oil floating and all combined. I also used 1 cup (16 Tbsps) of cannaoil. Happy baking guys and enjoy


----------

